# New Bass Weejun ; LOGAN



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

Forget the brush off - corrected grain leather.

Has anyone else seen the new Bass Weejun called the LOGAN? Well it is as close as we are going to get to the classic. The tan is not a brush off. I will let you know how they turn out after a full day's wearing.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Logan vs. Leavitt*

This really puzzles me, and I appreciate your thread.

Zappos has both the Logan and the Leavitt. They appear to be identical, from the site pictures.

I got a pair of the burgandy Logans last week. The Logan Weejuns look identical to those most of us started with @ age 16.

When I posted here to see if anyone knew the difference, someone said that maybe one was the beef roll. Not the case. Beef roll is called something like the Larson.

When I called the local dealer, he said that he had the Leavitt, but not the Logan. I called the nearest Macy's and the guy in the shoe dept said that Bass had gone out of business and Weejuns were no longer available . Huh ? (Guy is probably back to working at the car wash this week.)

It seemed that an answer, if forthcoming, would be available here. FWIW, the Logans that I got look like the same mocasin construction as the Shells pictured in the Paul Stuart thread.

Bass is now owned by Philips Van Husen, as I understand it. Could it be no more complicated that a name change? If so, how come Zappsa carries both?


----------



## ner1971 (Apr 8, 2007)

This is great news. Thank you both. Can either of you speak to sizing of the Logan (i.e. is it true to size)?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Zappos listing describes the shoe as being constructed of "box leather". Is that just another name for corrected grain? From the pictures, the shoes appear to be of corrected grain leather to me but, a picture can be deceiving.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Sizing*



ner1971 said:


> This is great news. Thank you both. Can either of you speak to sizing of the Logan (i.e. is it true to size)?


The Logans that I got last week are 9 M. I have been wearing Weejuns since age 16, and the last is identical with previous itterations. Right out of the box, fit perfectly.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

The burgundy-colored Logan appears to be in corrected grain -- similar to what commonly is called cordovan brush-off. (The tan-colored shoes do not appear to be corrected grain/brush-off).


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

I wear a 12 narrow and it fits fine- just like the weejuns I had as a child. The bugandy and black - I am unsure if they are corrected but it looks like a name change only from the beaver. It is an improvement and they look and fit me better than the sebago cayman 2's.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Based on the Zappos photos, I thought that the dimensions were just a tad different between the two. For example, in the front shots, one of them looks a little slimmer in the toe than the other.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

My hunch is that the Logan is just the new name for the Leavitt. Notice that they have limited stock for the Leavitt.

Also, does anyone else get a laugh from the tons and tons of fake reviews on Zappos? It's like they employ a full time review inventor. Kinda makes it hard to get real opinions.

Danny


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

It has been my observation that tan shoes never seem to come in a 'brushoff' or corrected grain leather. I've seen black and burgundy CG, but never tan....

Is the shoe lined? I'm looking for a tan, leather soled, unlined loafer for summer barefoot wearing. This Logan seems okay, though I'm not sure how excited I am about paying $93 for a Bass shoe. I'm also not anxious to spend $200 + on the Alden Cape Cod....


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have found that Bass Weejuns can be had at Bass outlets for about $45.

Danny


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Danny said:


> I have found that Bass Weejuns can be had at Bass outlets for about $45.
> 
> Danny


That's more along the lines of the price I was thinking....


----------



## Thewaxmania (Feb 20, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> This really puzzles me, and I appreciate your thread.
> 
> Zappos has both the Logan and the Leavitt. They appear to be identical, from the site pictures.
> 
> ...


I am slightly concerned about the fate of Bass based on their now dead website. I don't know what's going on but hopefully it gets straightened out soon. I second the Bass outlet idea. They always have a buy one get the second at 50% promo going on or a 40% off sale so you can bag a pair of Weejuns for $40-$50.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Thewaxmania said:


> I am slightly concerned about the fate of Bass based on their now dead website. I don't know what's going on but hopefully it gets straightened out soon. I second the Bass outlet idea. They always have a buy one get the second at 50% promo going on or a 40% off sale so you can bag a pair of Weejuns for $40-$50.


The Bass outlet may be worth a look, but in my experience the selection at the outlet tends to lean heavily toward the corrected-grain brush off models.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I really like the white stitching on the brown Logan. Nice feature.

Those of you who are concerned about Bass might take the usual good advice and pick up a couple or three pairs and stuff them in the back of your closet for the inevitable day when they are no longer available.

DocD


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> This really puzzles me, and I appreciate your thread.
> 
> Zappos has both the Logan and the Leavitt. They appear to be identical, from the site pictures.
> 
> ...


The Logans seem to be fully lined. Is that correct?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking at it on Zappos.com, it appeared to me to be unlined. Maybe I'm just hoping it is...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> Looking at it on Zappos.com, it appeared to me to be unlined. Maybe I'm just hoping it is...
> 
> TT:teacha:


The ones I got are unlined.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I have two questions regarding the "new" Logan/Larson models:
1. Do they fit the same as the old Leavitt?
2. What colour is the burgundy? Does it have a reddish tone, or is it more purple?


----------



## Zhivago79 (Dec 17, 2007)

Doctor Damage,

I can't offer a comparison of the fit with the Leavitt, but for what it's worth, I bought the Larson model at a Bass outlet during a sale this past summer for $39.99, and I'm quite happy with the purchase.

I strongly recommend a visit to a store, rather than ordering online, because the first few pair I saw in the store had some noticeable flaws in the stitching. It took me a few minutes of opening boxes and inspecting the shoes before I purchased the fourth or fifth pair I examined. Perhaps I'm just fussy, particularly at this price point, but I wanted to avoid any unnecessary disappointment with the craftsmanship.

Other than the aforementioned consistency issue, I have no qualms about the shoe. The burgundy is a reddish tone, much lighter than my Alden burgundy calfskins. It's quite nice.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## ak3000 (Jun 22, 2008)

anyone happen to have the address of the closest outlet to manhattan for bass?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

ak3000 said:


> anyone happen to have the address of the closest outlet to manhattan for bass?


This may help

I think that either Woodbury Commons or Jersey Gardens would be closest...


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I second the recommendation for the outlet because they can be found for $40-$75 depending on the sale they have going on. Last couple trips there I have only seen the burgundy and black. They did feel true to size but a little tight in the toe box for me. Not so tight its uncomfortable, just snug which may be nice after wearing for awhile. I have been thinking about getting a pair but I hadn't seen them for under $70 last 2 times I've been there.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

So are the bass weejuns not worth getting any more if they are a brush off / corrected grain leather? I am in college and I was thinking about asking for a classic burgundy pair for my birthday, is the shoe even worth it any more? I am a bit confused on the names, do i want the larson or Logan as far as classic style and quality? Do I get the same size as my dress shoe?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would say get some weejuns, also when I tried them on I wear a 13 in dress shoes and a 13 in the weejuns. Since you are getting them for a birthday present you may want to see if you can bump it up to some Allen Edmonds or similar, but if $250 is more than your giver wants to spend them Bass would be fine. I want some too, but am going to wait till I can find a good deal at the outlet. As for the style, it comes down to if you want the beefroll sides or not. I prefer not but its completely personal preference.


----------



## pejm (Aug 21, 2007)

*Bass Outlet near Manhattan*



ak3000 said:


> anyone happen to have the address of the closest outlet to manhattan for bass?


There's a Bass outlet store in the Secaucus outlets. It's in the Harmon Cove Building.


----------

